# Was I pregnant?



## Jazzyj (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi, I am just trying to make sense of something and wandered if you can help?

About 5 dpo I started to get an intermittent metallic taste in my mouth. From 7 to 10 days it was permanent and now it's hardly at all. All other symptoms are about the same as I would get for AF. All tests have been bfn - been using 10miu ones. I'm due tomorrow. I really, really thought I was pregnant this month. 

So, do you think I am going crazy or do you think that maybe an egg fertilised but didn't implant maybe? I feel like I desperately need to make sense of things. I feel like I have lost another baby. However I know that because I've never had a bfp that sounds ridiculous. 

A brief history - I have had 2 miscarriages and a 4 year old dd. I also have endometriosis and a balanced translocation. 

Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Jazzy

It is obviously possible that your egg fertilised and didn't implant. 

The only way if knowing would have been for bHCg blood tests or if you would have had a positive urine test. 

Sorry I can't be of more help 

Kaz xxx


----------

